# Whey Vs mass gainer Vs Creatine



## rocker921 (May 2, 2011)

i am 20 yr old male n hv been workingout since past 2 months....in d early 2 weeks i used venky's whey protien as a supplement which gave me a significant 3-4pounds increase in my weight(unexpected so soon)...aftrwards my trainer suggested me Venky's xtreme Mass gainer which he supplied frm  d gym(may b fr his own profit also)......aftr consuming 1 kg of mass gainer fr 1 month i hv just put up6 pounds of weight..nw dat i hv finished it m just wondering what to buy whey fr outside or mass gainer fr d gym or creatine??
m actuall underweight...m 6Ft tall n weigh about 120 pounds..n i vl be working out fr a long term about a year or so...so plz advise any gud supplement which vl help me put on LARGE weight to appear LARGE...


----------



## Marat (May 2, 2011)

No particular supplement is going to cause you to gain weight independent of the rest of your diet.

You will gain weight as a result of eating more calories than your maintenance calories.

In other words, if you want to get bigger, eat more food.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 3, 2011)

If your trying to gain weight. I hope you mean muscle and not fat. Eating more food will only make you gain fat. You will need to find the calorie intake that will make you gain muscle without gaining fat or very little of it. Make sure you have a good workout routine and workout intensely.


----------

